# FaeryBee's Sunny and Sparky take the stage



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sunny and Sparky take the Stage

My Mom posts all kinds of stuff about Skipper and Scooter.
Sometimes I think she forgets about ME and I was the FIRST one of all the birds living in this house now.


I like hanging out in Peachy's cage (when he's with Mom) because his cage gets more sunshine! 
I like to feel the sun on my face.


You know what? I'm gonna be FOUR years old next month but my Mom tells me I still look like a baby budgie to her. 


I believe I'm quite distinguished though


Hey, do you guys remember me? I'm Sparky!
]

I spend my days hanging out with my "brother" Sunny in his flight cage 
and I have a whole flight cage of my own. 
Sunny and I both like going in Peachy's cage when he's not in it 
We eat his pellets and sometimes even take a bath in his water dish!


Hey, man - what can I say - when you got it - flaunt it!


Thanks for stopping by!
​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

HA HA I am glad these two guys have got to share some of the FaeryBee household lime lighthoto::thumbsup:

They both are so darn cute, I am looking forward to spending some time with them all one day soon, OH and of course you as well Deb


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunny is my fave of all your budgies. he is a real cutie


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww - So Happy to see Sunny and Sparky again - I agree with Heidi about that Cute little Distinguished Baby Budgie, Sunny Boy - I just adore him, and always have. And - that Suave Sparky - he sure Can and Should flaunt it! Wonderful, cute captions, as always, Deb!*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey, are Sparky and Sunny cute or what?? And you took some great photos.. I like seeing all your 'boys'!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunny and Sparky how good is it to see you both we love your photos. I thought your momma had forgotton to share your beautiful looks and photos with us... Sunny and Sparky you are both so cute and adorable.... We hope to see more photos of you both soon I hope your momma doesn't forget to post some more for us to see..Maybe when your momma is out shopping you both can break into her computer and post more beautiful photos.. Oh and Sparky you can certainly flaunt it when ever you like you have to get the attention some how!!!!!!!! Great photos Deb....Oh your captions made me laugh they are really good...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Pretty birds- neat captions! The sunshine boys!! Thanks for sharing Miss Deb!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Such handsome boys! I love how you guys sneak into Peachy's cage when he is not around :spy: lol*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sunny and Sparky look absolutely handsome as could be. I'm sure they get all the loving that Skip and Scoot do, so they really aren't envious...


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pictures Deb. The captions make them even more awesome .


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunny does have the look of a baby budgie doesn't he, despite his seniority


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



HA HA I am glad these two guys have got to share some of the FaeryBee household lime lighthoto::thumbsup:

They both are so darn cute, I am looking forward to spending some time with them all one day soon, OH and of course you as well Deb

Click to expand...

MmmmmHmmmm, I KNOW the birdies come first, Cathy!  



kcladyz said:



Sunny is my fave of all your budgies. he is a real cutie

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Heidi



SPBudgie said:



Aww - So Happy to see Sunny and Sparky again - I agree with Heidi about that Cute little Distinguished Baby Budgie, Sunny Boy - I just adore him, and always have. And - that Suave Sparky - he sure Can and Should flaunt it! Wonderful, cute captions, as always, Deb!

Click to expand...

 :hug: Thank you, Ollie



jrook said:



Hey, are Sparky and Sunny cute or what?? And you took some great photos.. I like seeing all your 'boys'!! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Judy



LynandIndigo said:



Sunny and Sparky how good is it to see you both we love your photos. Great photos Deb....Oh your captions made me laugh they are really good...

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn! 



despoinaki said:



Pretty birds- neat captions! The sunshine boys!! Thanks for sharing Miss Deb! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Despina!



eduardo said:



Such handsome boys! I love how you guys sneak into Peachy's cage when he is not around :spy: lol

Click to expand...

 It IS pretty funny how much they like going into his cage. 



Jonah said:



Sunny and Sparky look absolutely handsome as could be. I'm sure they get all the loving that Skip and Scoot do, so they really aren't envious...

Click to expand...

 Thank you and you are correct, Randy. I divide my time between upstairs and downstairs so they all get love and attention. ;D



Budgiekeet said:



Great pictures Deb. The captions make them even more awesome .

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rick. 



jazzboys said:



Sunny does have the look of a baby budgie doesn't he, despite his seniority 

Click to expand...

 I think so, Liz!*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*So adorable I just want to grab those budgie cheeks!!! *


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

They have such sweet faces!! Thank for sharing!


----------



## mattytude (Oct 25, 2014)

I love these narrated updates from your flock Deb! Thanks for sharing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Bethanyi said:



So adorable I just want to grab those budgie cheeks!!! 

Click to expand...

 :wow:



dsavino said:



They have such sweet faces!! Thank for sharing!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Diane



mattytude said:



I love these narrated updates from your flock Deb! Thanks for sharing 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Matt*


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

adorable photos and beautiful birds! love the captions too


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Awesome pictures as always Deb! I got a soft spot for the all yellows, so I gotta say my favorite of those two is Sparky!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


sarahxx92 said:



adorable photos and beautiful birds! love the captions too 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Sarah!



jean20057 said:



Awesome pictures as always Deb! I got a soft spot for the all yellows, so I gotta say my favorite of those two is Sparky!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kristen. I know what you mean, I fell in love with Sparky the first time I saw his baby picture. *


----------

